# Need advice on video cards



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I was planning to buy new video card and don't know what to get. I'm willing to spend about $65 with shipping. The only thing I found in that price range where 2 video cards. ATI Radeon 7500 64DDR and NVidia GeForce2 Ti 64DDR. Can someone tell me which card should I buy? 
I'm confused :shrug: 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

What are your needs? Will you be playing games, what type of games? Any description of what you will be doing that is related to Visual things on your PC.

I don't play alot of games, but I do watch streaming video and DVD on the PC and my NVidia GeForce2 Ti 64DDR does a nice job. I played some flight sim games (downloaded demos for new games) and they played great video wise.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

watching dvds and playing war games like delta force


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks Mark

http://www.buyaib.com/atidevmonrad.html


----------



## jackie50 (Mar 24, 2002)

Just a note here www.resellerratings.com does not give this site a very good rating, check here: http://www.resellerratings.com/seller1514.html


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've never been a fan of ATI drivers, but it seems like they have fixed most of the issues with them since the Radeon 7500 and 8500. I still prefer Nvidia, but you can't go wrong with either...


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I already ordered. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Finlay finished building my new system(had problems with processor, had to exchange). Video card works great!!!

Tip: If you ever go to frys electronics and decide to buy processor, CHECK if it's new or used! They can be used, scratched, or broken. Check!


----------

